# Just bought a Ford 8000



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We just bought a Ford 8000 tractor. Never owned a Ford before so we are looking for advice. The price was right and it seems to be an okay tractor. I only see 1 remote on the back, can we install a 2nd remote and will it be expensive? Also would like to put ROPS and a canopy on it, any suggestions on where to find. We are thinking this tractor may work well on a double hay rake, if we can put a 2nd remote and ROPS on it. We like to have extra tractors for the hay season in case of break downs. We are also lazy and really don't like unhooking a tractor from one implement to another, especially during hay season. We like our John Deere's so if someone really likes Ford 8000's we would probably sell it and buy a John Deere. Thanks


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Martin's Tractor might have a ROPS in the salvage yard. I think I saw one last I was there.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Or check with this guy who you might even know. I'm sure he's had a ROPS listed before.

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/grd/d/ford-8000-transmission-hood/6403762310.html


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Bob ,,,,,,,,,,nearby to me ; Burkholder Brothers Tractor sales has made Lebanon County Pa.The Ford Tractor Capitol of the world. Lots of old ford stuff going on up this way . I am not a ford man but I know There are ford parts in this area I will try to find out where ..Guy I know that has old Fords says Wengers Farm Machinery Myerstown Pa . does a lot in Ford parts,, .................... Bob I was down that way Tuesday and cut across Md 273 , Things are looking good your way


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

If you came down 272 and went east on 273 , you probably drove right passed our farm. We are 1.4 miles east of the 272/273 intersection.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I actually do know him. And that's a good idea, I will call him. Thanks


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

That 8000 is a beast. It's a lot of tractor for not a lot of money, probably the best bang for your buck in all my searching but DAMN did they excel at making one hell of an ugly, goofy looking tractor.

If I need to buy another tractor though it will be because I need more power and an 8000 is what I'd get. I'm really a fan of those blue tractors.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Bob M said:


> If you came down 272 and went east on 273 , you probably drove right passed our farm. We are 1.4 miles east of the 272/273 intersection.


 I did and next time I'll wave


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

If you look at most john Deere collections, they have a lot of shiny green tractors. And the funny part is, in the shed, with a mower and or loader, is a good old Ford! Just saying!

You will be fine. Do a little maintenance to it. I don't remember on an 8000, but the injection pump might have it's own oil, which needs to be serviced. I use a 10w 30 diesel oil in our 5000. If it doesn't already, change it to a delco alternator so it keeps the battery up and will save the starter.

I think you will like big blue. Sounds like a yard close to you for parts.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

MT hayer said:


> If you look at most john Deere collections, they have a lot of shiny green tractors. And the funny part is, in the shed, with a mower and or loader, is a good old Ford! Just saying!


Hmmmm. I have not seen that. Been my experience that you find more green in the sheds. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not going to say that a Ford isn't a good tractor and it sounds like you got a good deal but let's just say they aren't a Deere. I started out with Ford tractors of that era....nothing as big as a 8000 though. When I bought my first Deere of the same era I sold the Fords and never looked back.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

When we converted to no-till in 1996 we had to sell our 7600 and 9600 Fords because the dealer would not take both in trade and would only give $5000 in trade for either one. We did get them sold but we really lost money on the deal. They were good tractors lots of power but in this area they we orphans nobody wanted.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob is this the Ford 8000?
https://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/d/ford-8000/6426908021.html


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, it is


----------

